# Ford 6.0L EOT/ECT questions



## davidluster (Sep 16, 2008)

Ok, I am new the diesel world. I bought a 2005 F250 last month, 157k miles. It has a bully dog tuner. I think the oil cooler may be going out but not sure. Some things I know that has been done to the truck from getting the OASIS and Carfax. 

-High pressure oil pump replaced (60k), FICM replaced, ARP studs and head gaskets replaced, EGR valve replaced (at 20k miles)

Last night coming home from running errands the EOT was 218-222 and the ECT was 190-192. The day before making that same trip my EOT was 178-185 and ECT was 190-194. 


This morning my EOT on the way to work was up to 212 and I hammered down to pass a truck and with a minute it went all the way down to 168 and ECT stayed up about 185. When I got to the car pool line to drop off my daughter, after idling a minute or two, the EOT shot up to 210 and ECT was 188. 

I know almost nothing about diesels except that I probably shouldnt have bought one since I don't need it at all....haha. But I wanted one and it's 'Merica. 

What can I to ensure its the oil cooler and not something less expensive? Maybe a coolant


----------



## shooter308 (Jul 31, 2013)

*6.0*

the oil cooler kills the EGR cooler and yes it sounds like your oil cooler is going I would suggest deleting the EGR cooler and valve replace oil cooler and install a coolant filter by sinister


----------



## FishOnOne (Feb 29, 2012)

Your EOT/ECT delta should not exceed 15F while running at highway speeds. If the delta temp exceed 15F that is a sign your oil cooler is clogged and needs to be replaced $$$$$$$$$$.

Good luck...


----------



## davidluster (Sep 16, 2008)

I think my sending unit or the gauges are bad. Yesterday hauling my 22' boat from Galveston to Freeport the EOT was 168-174 and ECt was 182.


----------



## cg_wilson2003 (Jun 2, 2011)

davidluster said:


> I think my sending unit or the gauges are bad. Yesterday hauling my 22' boat from Galveston to Freeport the EOT was 168-174 and ECt was 182.


That seems very low. In this heat not towing anything I am in the 190-205 range once up to temp.

What are you getting reading from (Type of gauge)? I personally use a scanmaster that pulls all the readings from the motors sensors. It has been spot on on all values.


----------



## davidluster (Sep 16, 2008)

Temps are coming from bully dog gauge. L'


----------



## jetbuilt (May 4, 2010)

Call Dorian at PSE and tell him your symptoms, he'll shoot you straight on Ford diesels. Tell him jetcycles sent you his way http://www.psehouston.com/


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

_the oil cooler kills the EGR cooler and yes it sounds like your oil cooler is going I would suggest deleting the EGR cooler and valve replace oil cooler and install a coolant filter by sinister_

this is what I did when my exhaust turned white, sad part is the oil cooler was another layer down past the egr cooler so its going to cost $$ in labor. I took a few days off and did it all myself and had little issues, go ahead and polish your turbo gates while you have it apart just make sure to mark the casing alignment on the two sides before separating or you'll have issues putting back together. thinking about 1200 was my cost in parts and gaskets.


----------



## cg_wilson2003 (Jun 2, 2011)

davidluster said:


> Temps are coming from bully dog gauge. L'


Are the temps you are reporting after you have been driving around for at least 20 minutes? The temperature spread does not really mean anything until the block is heat soaked and that takes a good 20 minutes of driving if not more.

The over 15 deg delta is not hard fast rule that the oil cooler is bad. Mine will breach that under heavy load but recovers within a couple of minutes or less and go back to its normal 6-12 deg difference where it almost always is.


----------



## philliwt (Aug 26, 2009)

Get a SCT Livewire ts to monitor your temps and go ahead and get custom tunes from Innovative Diesel or Gearhead. Your truck will run alot better with the right tuning.


----------

